# Tertiary Ni



## rabbitofkaz (Sep 19, 2012)

nonnaci said:


> There's also an interesting way to see tert Ni in action. While watching TV (say at the gym), turn off the volume and imagine what the people are saying. Aux Se will supply you with the information fodder (like body language) but it's that Ni that will give the dom function a way to map all the disparate pieces of information together.


Very interesting. I've noticed myself doing this a lot with my coworkers who speak mainly Tagalog with each other. I tend to hear just enough English and Spanish in what they said that I can intuit what they are talking about, and even make comments/join in the conversation to a very limited degree. And I speak no Tagalog. It shocks people every time I do that


----------



## Rachael (Sep 29, 2012)

Is instinctively knowing that something either is or isn't going to work, immediately hollering out 'all change' and forging a new path based on this 'feeling' in my bowels what you mean? I sense just fine, intuitively, I just don't label it and don't give it second thought either...

You know, rather than try the same thing 15 times to get a different result like my husband?


----------



## Rachael (Sep 29, 2012)

rabbitofkaz said:


> Very interesting. I've noticed myself doing this a lot with my coworkers who speak mainly Tagalog with each other. I tend to hear just enough English and Spanish in what they said that I can intuit what they are talking about, and even make comments/join in the conversation to a very limited degree. And I speak no Tagalog. It shocks people every time I do that


Hey! That's interesting, I do that. I'm a nurse, frequently get people from other countries, always manage to get them what they need. Part body watching and surroundings observation, part pantomime, part comparing what they were doing ten minutes ago with what they are doing now, part 'gut feeling'. When I find some common grounds, I usually start babbling french at spanish speakers and yiddish at the russians and any other spattering of languages that I know out of enthusiasm for the experience in the moment, but we usually arrive at 'ok' at the end...and they get what they need to function. I pick up on threads, work bases, latin (cuz of being in medicine), I too can follow what people say. Interesting.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think tert. Ni (like all tert. functions) is kind of like the "underground"/archaic version of the dominant version (it may look convincing in people, but they don't consciously appeal to it toward their egos much, regardless of how influential it may be to them on any level of consciousness (this is something an MBTI test couldn't tell you about yourself - only you know your motives and interactions with this function - it can't be stereotyped) - it takes on a more personal character than the dom would - in the sense of how seriously it gets taken), with a more muted concern for a person's world-view and more concerned with supplementing other functions with options.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Tertiary Ni?

In my observations, it seems to be a second motor of balancing the aim of the dominant - a sort of alternative complement to it. I work in IT consulting, and my ISTP boss will occasionally use a (very concrete) metaphor to visualize the models we are discussing. By "concrete," I mean that one doesn't have to go far or imply all that much to reap the benefit. 

My ISFP cousin is interested in astrology because she believes that its "mysticism" can be used to describe why people demonstrate the traits they do, when they do. She wants to bring the family together - that's the ethical cause - and, she'll by darn *make *that happen with Se - but the tertiary Ni adds an occasional shade of "cause and effect," as if specific results occured the way they did because of something beyond the tangible, beyond what was _done_. Sometimes it helps her to step back from her ethical certainty and action to suit it, to simply perceive the trends she has created by doing what she did. 

An Ni dom's metaphors, in contrast, are hardly ever clear to non-Ni doms - they become so abstract that the focus is less on making something easier to understand by image, and more on actually _defining _the aperture of the problem itself. Tertiary Ni is about supplementation; dominant Ni is, quite literally, the reason that Ni dominants are perceivers, not judgers, in a Jungian sense. The image or construct isn't an _addition _to the end motive, it _is _the end motive. Depth, clarity, beauty, and realization.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

When I was younger and studying the Allegory of the Cave, I hated it because I couldn't actually figure out what was going on. As time has progressed and I developed Ni, I've started to appreciate allegories and metaphors more. Like @_LXPilot_ says, for me it's about concrete metaphors--I'm increasingly starting to like metaphors, but they are of the variety of "as useful as a clock with no hour hand." Even then, I still have the sense that some "symbolism" is just overwrought. 

For me, it also kicks in sometimes when I'm problem solving; after I've had a chance to process information and analyze it, I sometimes get to a place where I sense that I just "know" the answer. Sometimes its the right answer; sometimes I'm horribly off, but I get that sense from certain patterns I've observed in my environment over time. I'm having a hard time describing it because it's not so strong for me; I see it it as this parlor trick where I think I'm oh so clever with it... but then I come up against an actual Ni dom, I fall far short.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Of course there is the negative Ni: last year, my sister and I were in England, and our flight home was scheduled for September 11th, the 10th anniversary, and all of that seemed highly symbolic of this idea I had that we shouldn't go; either delay our flight or go earlier. Of course, we went as scheduled and nothing happened .


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

kasthu said:


> Of course there is the negative Ni: last year, my sister and I were in England, and our flight home was scheduled for September 11th, the 10th anniversary, and all of that seemed highly symbolic of this idea I had that we shouldn't go; either delay our flight or go earlier. Of course, we went as scheduled and nothing happened .


I thanked your safe flight


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

nakkinaama said:


> Idk


This has got to be the funniest god damn comment I have ever seen. You straight up just joined the thread to say "idk" lmfao.


----------

